# plant leaves curling



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

These leaves are curling....is this a diffiency?http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/9469/csc0093.jpg


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dave k,

Sorry, your picture / the link did not work.


----------



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

fixed


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I can see the pic/link. The plant looks very healthy, but there may be a defficiency of micros causing the leaf margins to roll up like that.

What kind of dosing and ferts do you use?

-Dave


----------



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

dosing ei ,micro-tropica10 millimeters...everything is every otherday..50% water change once a week...55 gal.I dose all the marcos after water change,then every other day.I upped my co2 because i was starting to get staghorn.The leaves just started doing this,it's just on the hygro no other plants (it's suppose to be sunset hygro)can't make it turn red.I have two watts per gal (two 55 watts) GE 9325K


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Plants with red pigment need alot of blue light as they are not good/efficient at utilizing red light. Many red plants need to reach the surface or close to it to turn red. Addition of iron sometimes helps.
As to the curling I've never seen that. I doubt its the 9325s. Davemonkey is probably correct in it being a fert issue. Check this link out: http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm
I skimmed thru it quickly and see that calcium deficiency can cause cupping.


----------



## dave k (Jan 21, 2008)

I saw that,that was i was thinking it might be.Where could i get some calcium?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dave k,

Here is where I go to start checking nutrient deficiencies or excesses. http://www.finostrom.com.gr/images/aqua/fertilizers/map.htm Based on what I see in your picture, I agree it may be a calcium dificiency. I use calcium chloride (CaCl2), and dose about 5 grams per 30 gallons which should raise the Ca by about 16 ppm. Recommended Ca range is 10 - 30 ppm. Calcium Chloride (CaCl2) is used as a chemical dehumidifier. BTW I always mix my CaCl2 with water before adding it to my tank. The chemical reaction causes the water to heat. I use CaCl instead of CaSO4 because the CaCl dissolves clear the the CaSO4 dissolves into a milky solution. Hope this helps!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

dave k said:


> I saw that,that was i was thinking it might be.Where could i get some calcium?


Contact Orlando at Greenleaf Aquariums (has a forum in the sponsors section). He will sell you Calcium Sulfate. Its better than calcium chloride. Chlorides arent to good for plants.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Is this a new plant to your setup? I've had new hygro and ludwigia initially respond to with leave curling.

I agree that it could also be calcium. Are you using tap water, RO, or a mix? I use RO because my tap water is ridiculously hard therefore I have to use a GH booster like Seachem Equilibrium or one from Orlando at Greenleaf.

Also what kind of substrate do you have?


----------

